# IWC Pilot’s “Spitfire” watch ad



## nomadyendig (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe someone has posted this before but found this IWC Pilot’s “Spitfire” watch commercial featuring two spitfires. Acting corny as ever. Stars John Malkovich.
If the attachment didn't work(?) Here is the url where I found the full video. DailyAviator Blog Archive IWC “Spitfire” watch - the movie
Good Luck
Nomad Yendig


----------



## nomadyendig (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry the attachment didn't take. here is my the second try.
very large file (for this site).
Nomad


----------

